# Hubbly Heads



## baksteen8168 (3/11/14)

Hi Everyone

My brother is looking for something like this? 

This is the pic he sent me -







Is there anything like this available locally?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (3/11/14)

Eciggies has if I remember right..


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/11/14)

Mike said:


> Eciggies has if I remember right..



Thanks @Mike . Just checked it out. It looks like Eciggies one is not adjustable, where this one is VV. Found a local tobacco shop selling this at R1400. Will look around a bit more.

Thanks again.


----------



## phanatik (3/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @Mike . Just checked it out. It looks like Eciggies one is not adjustable, where this one is VV. Found a local tobacco shop selling this at R1400. Will look around a bit more.
> 
> Thanks again.


Which tobacco store, @baksteen8168


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/11/14)

phanatik said:


> Which tobacco store, @baksteen8168


Will get the link now


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/11/14)

@phanatik 

http://www.aiyellow.com/omittobaccoboksburg/


----------



## Mike (7/11/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10010959/1936600-square-e-head-style-2600mah-variable-voltage


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

Mike said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10010959/1936600-square-e-head-style-2600mah-variable-voltage



Thank you @Mike . Now SAPO must just get their act together...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

